# Pulled Beef From SV Chuckies



## Bearcarver

*Pulled Beef From SV Chuckies*

So I have already made a few Chuckies that ended up like Fine Medium Rare Steaks, so I decided to see what kind of Pulled Beef I could make too.
I got two Nice 3 pound Chuck Roasts, Prepped them with Worcestershire Sauce Powder, CBP, Onion Powder & Garlic Powder.
Then I Vacuum packed them, put one in the freezer for another day, and kept one out for my SV.
After doing a lot of research, I decided to try 165° for 30 hours, and Boy did I hit that right!
However Mrs Bear told me she didn’t want hers Smoked.
I filled and set my Sous Vide Supreme @ 165°, and put the 3+ pound roast in at 10 AM. Then the next day I removed the Chucky at 4 PM, and it pulled apart real easy with two forks. I had the whole thing pulled in about a minute. 
I saved a cup of juices from the SV bag & separated the fat from it, to put back in the meat, but it wasn’t needed anyway. This pulled Beef was very juicy & Super Tender. 
Except for no Smoke, this was easily the best pulled Beef I’ve ever had, but I fixed that with my Sammies from the leftovers that I’ll post in a few days after I post this Thread. I managed to get some smoke on my Sammies, without getting any on Mrs Bear’s. Stay Tuned.
*Sammies From The Leftovers, With Smoke: https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/pulled-beef-sammies-bear-style.273512/*

This Chucky was more moist than any I've ever had from a Smoker, and it wasn't overcooked like they often get from being in a Crockpot all day.

Hope you all like the Pics,

Bear

One of the Chuck Roasts @ $2.99. Pretty well marbled for a "Choice" Chucky:







Two Nice Chuckies ready for their seasonings:






All seasoned up:






One 3+ pound Chuck bagged, racked & ready for a Bath:






Juices saved from the Chucky, after 30 hours in the SV Bath.
There's my old time "Wilbert Montgomery" glass, a former star of the 2018 World Champion Philadelphia Eagles:






Note how the fat rises to the top of the liquid in the glass, after over night in the fridge:






Here you can see that I cut the hardened fat off of the top, leaving the gelled Liquid Gold.
I saved this, but the meat was so Tender & Juicy, all the way through making Sammies that I didn't need it:






Fresh out of the SV, after 30 hours @ 165°:






So Tender & Juicy & Pulled Perfectly:






My first Sammy---A little Gravy, a slice of bread & a pile of Pulled Beef. Then more gravy:






Then another slice of Bread, Some Fries, and more Gravy on top of everything:






Another helping of Meat, Gravy, and only one slice of bread (My idea of Half a Sammy):






More kinds of Sammies coming later...........


----------



## SmokinAl

Looks delicious Bear!
If pork butts weren't so ridiculously cheap compared to a chuck roast.
I think I would eat more pulled beef BBQ.
Yours sure looks good!!!
Al


----------



## gary s

Nice job Bear, looks Super Tasty I think you have the SV down pat
Gary


----------



## xray

Looks good! I could go for a nice open faced sandwich and a side of cheese and gravy fries.


----------



## Bearcarver

SmokinAl said:


> Looks delicious Bear!
> If pork butts weren't so ridiculously cheap compared to a chuck roast.
> I think I would eat more pulled beef BBQ.
> Yours sure looks good!!!
> Al




Thank You Mister Al !!
We don't have that problem here---Our Pork Butts cost almost as much as our Chuckies!!
That's why you don't see me doing many Butts.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## chopsaw

Looks great . Nice touch with the super bowl Champs glass .


----------



## gmc2003

Good looking sammie you got there bear. I froze my liquid gold up in the ice cube tray's then into a ziplock for future use.

Point for sure.

Chris


----------



## SmokinVOLfan

Great looking sandwich there!

I know you didn't smoke this one but I have noticed from this one and some of you're other posts you tend to put gravy on it. Looks amazing but does that overpower the smoke flavor? Just curious

Figured it probably wouldn't and its the equivalent to putting BBQ sauce on pulled pork.


----------



## idahopz

That plate looks absolutely delicious!


----------



## Phil Chart

Looks great bear. I've been thinking about doing one in my uds. Just waiting for a sale. Pork is cheap here but beef is $$$
Mouth is watering now


----------



## Bearcarver

xray said:


> Looks good! I could go for a nice open faced sandwich and a side of cheese and gravy fries.



Thank You Xray!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear



gary s said:


> Nice job Bear, looks Super Tasty I think you have the SV down pat
> Gary



Thanks Gary!!
And for the Like.

Bear


----------



## YelojktBob

Fantastic looking meal! Instantly made me crave a hot beef sammich.


----------



## jp61

Looks delicious Bear!


----------



## Bearcarver

chopsaw said:


> Looks great . Nice touch with the super bowl Champs glass .



Thanks Chop!
LOL---That glass I have for 38 years---Can't believe it didn't break yet.

Bear



gmc2003 said:


> Good looking sammie you got there bear. I froze my liquid gold up in the ice cube tray's then into a ziplock for future use.
> 
> Point for sure.
> 
> Chris



Thank You Chris!
I used to do exactly that, but with this SV I get a lot of juice from every cook I do, so I always have more than I need fresh.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Great looking sandwich there!
> 
> I know you didn't smoke this one but I have noticed from this one and some of you're other posts you tend to put gravy on it. Looks amazing but does that overpower the smoke flavor? Just curious
> 
> Figured it probably wouldn't and its the equivalent to putting BBQ sauce on pulled pork.



Thank You Vol!!
Yes it does cover some of the Smoke flavor, but I usually only make the first meal with Gravy. Then the remaining meat goes in Sammies with either BBQ sauce or Horsey Sauce. In a couple days I'll be posting a few of them, including some I added Smoke to.

Bear



idahopz said:


> That plate looks absolutely delicious!



Thank You PZ !!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

Phil Chart said:


> Looks great bear. I've been thinking about doing one in my uds. Just waiting for a sale. Pork is cheap here but beef is $$$
> Mouth is watering now




Thank You Phil !!
I wish we had some cheap Pork, other than Pork Loin.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

YelojktBob said:


> Fantastic looking meal! Instantly made me crave a hot beef sammich.




Thank You!!
Wait until you see my Pulled Beef Sammies post---Coming soon.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

jp61 said:


> Looks delicious Bear!



Thank You Joe!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## gnatboy911

Nice job!  Looks delicious, I should do one for 30hrs just to compare.  My wife loves pot roast.  I usually do 165/24 and it works great as well.  I usually get a good hard sear on the meat, then into a bag with SPG, a packet of Onion soup mix, and a couple cups of water. After 24, pull it out, strain the juice, and thicken to gravy.


----------



## Bearcarver

gnatboy911 said:


> Nice job!  Looks delicious, I should do one for 30hrs just to compare.  My wife loves pot roast.  I usually do 165/24 and it works great as well.  I usually get a good hard sear on the meat, then into a bag with SPG, a packet of Onion soup mix, and a couple cups of water. After 24, pull it out, strain the juice, and thicken to gravy.




Thank You!
Probably not much difference in this case.
Probably both awesome.
I had the time to get it started 30 hours before Dinner.

Bear


----------



## chopsaw

Put one in today . Lipton beefy onion soup mix , 2 TB garlic , salt and pepper . Goin 24 hours at 165 . No extra water .


----------



## Bearcarver

chopsaw said:


> Put one in today . Lipton beefy onion soup mix , 2 TB garlic , salt and pepper . Goin 24 hours at 165 . No extra water .



That'll be Great !!
So you just put the dry soup mix in with the roast?
Hmmmm. That would make sense, given all the liquid we get in the bag when it's done.

Bear


----------



## chopsaw

bearcarver said:


> That'll be Great !!
> So you just put the dry soup mix in with the roast?
> Hmmmm. That would make sense, given all the liquid we get in the bag when it's done.
> 
> Bear


I figure if I need to add liquid I'll do it at the end .


----------



## Bearcarver

chopsaw said:


> I figure if I need to add liquid I'll do it at the end .



That's great---That makes it easier to Vac Seal---I gotta be fast on the trigger with mine if there's any juice at all in there when I seal it.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

@pc farmer ---Thank You for the Like, Adam!

Bear


----------

